# I am Selling my rods and kayak



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah Steve , but will it work on BASS :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Where is the skill and satisfaction in that 

Doesnt really encourage sustainable fishing practices either, with no reliable way to control the size and quantity you kill

If there isnt an element of sport and skill in my fishing, I'm not interested. I'd rather cast 1000 lures and come home with nothing than fish like that

How sad.......


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

just not right!!!.wheres the enjoyment out of all of this.its a massacre!!


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

should be banned.

Longlining would be illegal here wouldnt it? Number of hooks per angler limits?


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

maddog said:


> should be banned.
> 
> Longlining would be illegal here wouldnt it? Number of hooks per angler limits?


Certainly is illegal here in Victoria, unless your commercial.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Bazzoo, i'm shocked. :shock:
Keep that away from our little friends. Now the kids catching a bass with a remote control boat, that was funny.
If you dropped one of them in a river it wouldn't be too long before you heard the shrill shriek of "terrorists!!!!! They're launching nukes" :lol:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea gotta agree not much skill or thrill involved with an electric kontiki. tho if you want a feed but 8) 
Don't know much about "slaughter" tho as often they come up with zilch, and heard on more than one occasion of an
electric kontiki being lost at sea, a lotta dollars gone missing in action.
At some $2000 plus for a single setup, thinks moneys is far better spent on a yak, tho many of the place's fished you would never get to launch a yak.
25 hooks is max number allowed on a longline in NZ.

kiwipea


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to see a variation on that......the ULDD (un-manned lure deployment device).

Imagine one trolling a lure around for you while you sit on the beach sucking on a beer and watching for strikes on the submerged camera. Better still you could hold a wii type fishing rod which simulated the vibration being created by the hooked fish....all under the shade of your favourite beach umbrella. Once you've had enough of the simulated fishing experience you just push the retrive button and it brings your fish back to you where ever you have moved to along the beach by tracking your iphone. If you don't feel like cleaning fish you just push the abort button, or you could set an auto-release depending on size of the fish.

.....interesting to see what's out there but I'll stick to not catching fish I think.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> I'd like to see a variation on that......the ULDD (un-manned lure deployment device).
> 
> Imagine one trolling a lure around for you while you sit on the beach sucking on a beer and watching for strikes on the submerged camera. Better still you could hold a wii type fishing rod which simulated the vibration being created by the hooked fish....all under the shade of your favourite beach umbrella. Once you've had enough of the simulated fishing experience you just push the retrive button and it brings your fish back to you where ever you have moved to along the beach by tracking your iphone. If you don't feel like cleaning fish you just push the abort button, or you could set an auto-release depending on size of the fish.
> 
> .....interesting to see what's out there but I'll stick to not catching fish I think.


 :lol: :lol: Thats not right


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

"All New Zealanders have dreamed of a machine like this" Says it all really..... :shock:

Crazy bloody Kiwis :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

A few people I know of use kayaks to lay a long line, I'm not a fan of electric kontikis but there's a bit more skill involved in kite fishing I reckon though. http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I couldn't understand a word she said.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

sandyfreckle said:


> I couldn't understand a word she said.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

its these sort of practices that depleats a sustainable fishery

sorry BUT they should be banned .

craig


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I watched...out of a sense of curiosity, to see if it would work. Its a nice colour, and that's the only good thing I have to say about it!

Cheers all Andybear, feeling a bit sickened.


----------

